
Functional Jobs - fogus
http://functionaljobs.com/
======
davidw
For some reason, it makes me think of jobs where, given the same inputs, you
perform the task the same way each time, but somehow manage to not recall any
of what you've done...

~~~
T_S_
If you memoize, you can do it faster the next time.

------
shaunxcode
This has huge potential! I really like the idea of an niche programming jobs
site. I've been jealous for some time now of the design community which seems
to have many such job boards. I was also stoked to see Q and J make it into
the title. I've been learning q/kdb over the past month and keep asking myself
"what am I going to do with this?" (other than personal projects of course).

~~~
nonce999
> I've been learning q/kdb over the past month and keep asking myself "what am
> I going to do with this?"

Q/KDB+ programmers are constantly in demand, and the jobs are some of the
highest paying jobs out there. Random headhunters harass me to this day about
Q jobs. If this is what you want to do go on LinkedIn and join some KDB
groups/contact a recruiter. They will place you. Recruiters make it a very
easy process. Be prepared to relocate to New York/Chicago/London.

It's a small market, admittedly, so I wouldn't recommend _everyone_ to go out
and learn Q. The shops that do use Q can't find enough programmers because the
barriers to entry are high, and so they tend to pay a lot of money for the
ones they do get.

~~~
shaunxcode
I've been learning it mainly because I really like APL but realize those jobs
are even more scarce. Thanks for the advice about linked in etc.

------
steveklabnik
I'd like to see its opposite: <http://dysfunctionaljobs.com/>

~~~
kgrin
Registered! Anyone got an idea what to actually do with it?

~~~
bgraves
Isn't it obvious? ;)

 _Now hiring a B2B developer which strives to deliver mission-critical ROI
while growing proactive e-markets in a disintermediate synergistic
architecture. Must be willing to generate value-added action-items and
incentivize transparent web-readiness for the growing web3.0 social-media
driven enterprise.

Access to cutting edge technologies (VB Script, MS Access 2002, you-provide-
the-webserver) and FREE[1] snacks

[1] Not actually free _

------
tomh-
Nice, I really like the layout for some reason, hope it succeeds!

------
willf
lispjobs.wordpress.com lists (for free) Common Lisp, Scheme and Clojure jobs.
Just FYI.

------
T_S_
If you are interested in learning Haskell first hand from some real and
friendly experts, come to the upcoming Learn Haskell Workshop at Hacker Dojo
next month. Details here: <http://wiki.hackerdojo.com/w/page/Haskell-
Hackathon-2011>

It's not far from YC.

------
bgraves
What software are you using to power this job board? Custom built or pre-
packaged app?

~~~
sgmurphy
It's all custom. The thought has crossed my mind, that if the site doesn't
work out I could try selling the job board software.

~~~
bgraves
Well, it looks awesome. I just spent a few minutes checking out "job board
software" and there seems to be a few competitors in this space (which is a
good thing, imo).

Good luck on the venture -- there seems to be a positive response on HN. I've
had an idea brewing in my head for a similar venture and certainly would be
interested in licensing your app for the right price ;)

~~~
sgmurphy
Thanks. I'll keep you in mind :)

------
jamii
CUFP also run a job board for functional programmers: <http://cufp.org/jobs>

------
nkassis
is there a way to sign up for a mailing list of jobs? I see the rss feed. I
love this site idea.

~~~
sgmurphy
I'm working on email subscriptions now. Hopefully they will be ready before
the official launch. Either way, soon.

BTW, would you prefer daily digest, weekly digest, or other?

~~~
bgraves
FWIW - I would prefer a weekly digest of jobs. I'm not specifically interested
in functional programming jobs (although my interest is piqued) but that would
be my preference in general.

------
fleitz
Can't wait to see the F# jobs.

